# YAY!!



## Arc (Aug 25, 2006)

YAY!!

Any Ideas for some reeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaalllllllly good PC speakers.

Ideas are for 5.5" midwoofer vented and a ribbon.

Ideas?

Oh, first post in new section.. W00t!! Go Ant!!


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

Damn, beat me to it!


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

I was going to post something 1st... but didn't want to post something useless.

http://www.troelsgravesen.dk/W15_Neo3.htm


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

These are pretty nice but use the RS180 and the Neo3

http://www.lonesaguaro.com/speakers/DaytonRS7/Cryolite.htm


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

Damn you were all over this


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

Diru said:


> Damn you were all over this


I have hundreds of loudspeaker projects bookmarked for the day when I get the funds and the tools.


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

omarmipi said:


> I have hundreds of loudspeaker projects bookmarked for the day when I get the funds and the tools.


I got the tools, just need the funds


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

November 19, 2007 

A day in DIYMA history.


----------



## bhg41088 (Nov 5, 2006)

http://www.zaphaudio.com/audio-speaker18.html

Then build your own ported Dayton Classic 8" subwoofer with these amps:

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=300-782
http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=300-958

You'd also need a RCA Y-splitter and a RCA to headphone jack adapter.


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

Diru said:


> I got the tools, just need the funds


I'm about to get the final piece... a Jet belt driven table saw for X-mas  Then its just an issue of money for car projects or speaker projects :blush: 

bhg41088, the OP is looking for ported loudspeakers that utilize 5.5" woofers and ribbon tweeters, not a sat/sub system.


----------



## bhg41088 (Nov 5, 2006)

omarmipi said:


> I'm about to get the final piece... a Jet belt driven table saw for X-mas  Then its just an issue of money for car projects or speaker projects :blush:
> 
> bhg41088, the OP is looking for ported loudspeakers that utilize 5.5" woofers and ribbon tweeters, not a sat/sub system.


Yeah, I know. Just seems like overkill since they are right in front of your face. I'm not sure most 2 way designs are meant to be listened to near field like that. Just throwing out another option.


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

Yeah, I have a pair of these Aurasound speakers myself. I have a subwoofer in the plans but these put out insane amounts of bass.


----------



## oldloder (Nov 30, 2005)

omarmipi said:


> These are pretty nice but use the RS180 and the Neo3
> 
> http://www.lonesaguaro.com/speakers/DaytonRS7/Cryolite.htm


Wow, I had an extra pair of Neo3's until I drilled a hole in one of them.  

I'm sure I can pick another one up though ... thanks for the link 'cuz I was hoping to find budget bookshelf to build with them - nice!


----------



## Arc (Aug 25, 2006)

The excel and CD3 is exactly what prompted this. I am just looking for more options in that direction. The rs and neo is nice too.

The reason I am choosing these drivers is that I have all the amps, processing and what not to do it for in house, then I plan to move them into the car in my next car.


----------



## Amish (Oct 2, 2006)

Not a 5.25", but here's a link to a ribbon/tang band Ti 4" design.....

http://www.htguide.com/forum/showthread.php4?t=27583


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

Kit with the 7" Vifa wood cone 
http://www.selahaudio.com/id46.html

Jim Griffin's Jordan JX92S & Aurum Cantus G2si
http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=55483


----------



## andthelam (Aug 9, 2006)

What about the Swans M200MkII?? MDF construction, 35x2 amp, RCA ins, volume/bass/treble control and all put together for you (non-DIY). I have a pair and the soundstage and imaging are really nice.

Here's a coupe of reviews:

http://www.enjoythemusic.com/magazine/equipment/1101/swanm200.htm

http://www.3dsoundsurge.com/reviews/SwanM200/M200-p2.html


----------



## SQ_Bronco (Jul 31, 2005)

bhg41088 said:


> http://www.zaphaudio.com/audio-speaker18.html


I built a simple sub-less MTM system for my computer using the 4" version of those hi-vi drivers with silk LPG's. I thought it sounded pretty "good" subjectively until I replaced the drivers with tang band w4-1052SA's, which were much better sounding even though the enclosure wasn't designed for them.

I recently picked up some of the titanium tang band w4-1337's, and they blow either away. They also seem perfect for either kick panels or computer speakers because they are optimized for a tiny box. There is a tang band aluminum cone driver with similar characteristics (that I haven't tried) for about half the price as well...


----------



## Arc (Aug 25, 2006)

I am thinking about doing the Tubular kit from PE useing those TB's.

I don't know why I am just stuck on some really nice monitors. The 5.5 and ribbon just stick out to me. I have plenty of subs and processing so it just might be trial and error.


----------

